# Response to Menopur



## Haley118 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi all, I have had a look around the site to see if I can latch on to something but not feeling too brilliant at the moment and short of energy so thought I would be quicker in just asking. 

I am on day 2 of menopur after down regging for 5 weeks on buserelin.  I feel awful today and I know we are all different but it's almost like my insides (to the the side) are growing feet internally and they are shoving my sides out, also a slight difficulty breathing, is this normal or has anyone else experienced this before?  

Any opinions would be helpful, I can always ring the clinic if concerned but just intrigued really   x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Haley

My experience with Menopur (2 cycles on fairly low dose of 2 vials) - was that it took a few days of taking it for symptoms to start, and I didn't experience what you are describing; it was more like bloating and stabbing sensations round my ovaries.  I would definitely contact your clinic to see what they say - just to put your mind at rest.

Good luck wit your tx.    

Ellie


----------



## Haley118 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi Ellie, thank you so much for your reply.  Things seem to have calmed down a bit today, so will see how it goes, got a scan on Tuesday   will see what they say. 

Hope all is well with you x


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey Haley

I have being on menopur for 6 days now and feel like my ovaries are gonna burst out my sides lol. 

When I lie on my side I feel like they are going to fall out lol.

Try not to worry I'm sure it's just everything growing.

Good luck

Natxxx


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Haley, just be aware of your difficulty breathing, as that can be an indication of OHSS. Pretty unlikely after 2 days of stimms, but if it continues over the weekend, might be worth giving your clinic a call on Monday. Additional mild symptoms are:nausea, vomiting, abdominal pain, bloating, constipation, diarrhoea or dark, concentrated urine.
xx


----------



## Marti24 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi Haley,

I had a slight tight feeling in my upper chest when stemming, it wasn't painful and I wasn't short of breath, it was just odd. It took about a week before I could feel my ovaries.

I was on a low dose of 150 then 187.5 of menopur as I have PCOS. 

Keep a tab on your symptoms and no matter how insignificant you may think some of them are, always tell your clinic.

Take care
xxx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Haley - i really don't think your severe OHSS symtoms would be due to being on menopur of 2 days. Perhaps you are over thinking things or maybe have a cold/stomach bug? Do contact the clinic if you have worries about your health xx

Marti - how do you mix up 187.5 menopur? I respond ok to 150 but want to increase the dosage to play the numbers game but i find 225 a bit scary, so maybe the consultant might consider 187.5 afterall


----------



## Haley118 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your responses, it's always lovely to have the opinion of others (on here only eh, hahahaha). 

Things have calmed down and I think I was probably panicking a bit.  

Loads of love x


----------



## Marti24 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi Louise,

My Menopur was in tiny glass vials where you draw the amount into the needle yourself - I know some come in pre-set dose pens so not exactly sure how those work when it comes to changing doses.

On my needle there was a small marker line between the 150 and then the next big line which was 225 - the small line between the 150 and 225 gives you 187.5.

When the clinic rang and told me that figure I was "How on earth am I going to be that precise??!".

x x x


----------

